# Spring Actuated nail set and punch



## Jeff Baldridge (Feb 9, 2012)

I found a tool that not only would be great for the DYIs and the homeowners, but it will also be very useful for the professional. And what that is, is a nail set. This is a traditional nail set kit that you use to see in most carpenters carry around. There's an alternative to this for those of you who are hammer challenged and for tight places for the experts where you have to get in the really tight places where its hard to swing your hammer. Now, what I have here is a spring actuated nail set and punch. There's no hammer required while using this and its very easy to use in tight places. Now, you've drove this nail and as far as you dare, you know and another couple of whacks, you're going to starting to put this edge and this OG in jeopardy. Now is the time you get ahead and take your nail set, set it on there. Just take your time, just keep the little pressure towards the nail head and it drives it right down and right below the surface. Simply take your favorite spackle fill it in, ready to paint. A truly unique feature about this nail set unlike a conventional nail set. Although you may have room to get in here to drive a finish nail because its being adjacent to this corner. Watch a video on how it works here.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

I must disagree I was very disappointed in it as it did nothing but Mar my work and took a dozen shots to set an 18gauge brad. Just my opinion and personal experience

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## RDufner (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm gonna say... Fail!


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey are you the same Jeff Baldridge that is an administrator for the website you're linking to when advertising this product?

Wouldn't that make this spam? 

Just asking....


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

joesbucketorust said:


> Hey are you the same Jeff Baldridge that is an administrator for the website you're linking to when advertising this product?
> 
> Wouldn't that make this spam?
> 
> Just asking....


WOW Glad I gave my "Good" Review

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I have one of these that is a punch on one end and finish nail set on the other. I use it all the time and it works great for me. Primarily use the punch end for marking center on things I'm turning, but haven't ever had problems with it.


----------



## Wood85 (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree with sawdustfactory, I use a spring actuated metal punch that I got at Harbor Freight to take the place of an awl when marking the center of wood turning stock. I work with a lot of bacote and cocobolo which a really hard and dense. The spring metal punch gets me a nice little mark for me to sink a drill bit into.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Maybe I'm old fashioned, but I still like using a hammer and nail set. Keeps you on your toes.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Wood85 (Jan 9, 2012)

Good point. It never hurts to do things the old fashioned way or the way you were taught! I just had spring punch sitting around from some automotive work I was doing, so I thought I'd improvise and it worked!


----------

